

Show HN: Get the best inspirational content to your inbox - 300
http://startupitis.com/

======
rhgraysonii
Did you really just rip the template from html5up.net and not even customize
it? Text at the bottom is barely readable in the testimonials. But this
screams "grab some readers quick" to me and doesn't go into enough detail to
really create any value. Not trying to be a dick, just seems strange to me.
Maybe I'm just a design asshole, though.

~~~
300
I guess you're a design pro :) Yes, actually, we suck at design, but we'll try
more. I sincerely appreciate the feedback!

------
csmattryder
Man, this is really disappointing. This is totally up my alley, I have a
'motivation-span' of about 3 hours, something like what you advertise in my
inbox would be great!

But I'm not giving you an email address when this could potentially be spam-
marketing gone clever. You've got no example posts, and the only thing I could
find that suggested itself was found a few clicks away on a blog link through
the Gumtree page[1].

Sorry for being incredibly cynical, but could you please get an example up so
I can give you my email? I really, really want to subscribe!

[1] [http://startupitis.com/blog/2014/01/how-this-guy-
earned-1100...](http://startupitis.com/blog/2014/01/how-this-guy-
earned-11000-from-one-ebook/)

~~~
300
Ok, understood. I guess that I just wasn't aware how many spammers are out
there, so people are so much suspicious.

Anyway, thanks a lot for the feedback. As soon as we update the page with some
example content, I'll let you know on Twitter (there's a link in your
profile).

Cheers!

~~~
csmattryder
It's not the spammers really, but I've been bitten by a few unsolicited emails
on my domain email, so I'm trying to minimize them as much as possible!

Thank you for letting me know, you've definitely got yourself a reader if the
trial content is okay.

~~~
300
OK, totally understand. Once more, thanks for all the input, much appreciated!

------
ryeon
Why can't I just put in my email and subscribe? What's up with the gumroad?

~~~
byamit
Yeah - have to say this is the most amount of work I've had to do just to sign
up for a newsletter.

~~~
300
Okay, thanks for the input, and sorry about that. We'll change that.

~~~
300
We did a quick fix for now, so it's easier to sign up. We'll pt the input form
on the site itself soon.

------
ecesena
Any specific difference wrt Changemakrs [1]? (note: not changemakers, no "e"
here)

[1] [http://www.changemakrs.com](http://www.changemakrs.com)

~~~
300
Actually, it's pretty different. Yes, we do have quotes, but mostly from the
tech & startup world. But beside quotes, there are much more real world
stories about successful startups, side projects, online products, etc.

~~~
ecesena
Cool, thanks!

------
300
This is a free weekly newsletter, which will help you to keep up your
motivation, while working on your startups, side projects, etc.

~~~
highCs
Interesting pitch but _I want to see_. I mean that I found it lacks
information on how it works, where does it find the content, when etc. I would
like to see an example of content and use case too.

~~~
300
Ok, thanks for the input. Will be updated. We're following lots of startup-
related mailing lists, Hacker News, etc. and from those sources we're
selecting real world success stories - from first time authors, to game
developers, and people/startups starting different kind of companies and
services.

Beside that, we're getting the most interesting parts and points from
different books related to the topic, the newest cool & inspirational info
from TED talks, quotes from some proven entrepreneurs, etc.

------
throwaway420
I'd like to see some example content or something to see if it's right for me.

~~~
300
Thanks for your comment. To don't repeat my answer, please take a look at my
replay to @highCs below, so you can see what you can expect. We'll update the
page with some example content soon.

